# Day Counter



## brilzi89 (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde für mein Spiel gerne eine Art Saison erstellen bei dem der Spieler 1 Monat zeit hat verschiedene Quests zu erledigen.
Wie erstelle ich ein CountDown für die Tage, hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mai 2020)

Start- oder Endedatum speichern?


----------



## brilzi89 (7. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Start- oder Endedatum speichern?


es soll angezeigt werden wie viele Tage noch übrig sind bis der Monat vorbei ist.
Sprich wenn wir heute z.B den 28 haben und der Monat geht bis zum 30, dann soll angezeigt werden das noch 2 tage übrig sind.

Sowie bei Clash Royale


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mai 2020)

Ja, lässt sich damit doch leicht realisieren: wie viele Tage bis zum Enddatum?


----------



## brilzi89 (7. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, lässt sich damit doch leicht realisieren: wie viele Tage bis zum Enddatum?


genau. Und wie?


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mai 2020)

int resttage = DAYS.between(LocalDate.now(), enddatum);


----------



## brilzi89 (7. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> int resttage = DAYS.between(LocalDate.now(), enddatum);


vielen dank


----------



## fhoffmann (7. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> int resttage = DAYS.between(LocalDate.now(), enddatum);


Seit der Erfindung von Java gab es viele Ideen, wie man ein Datum speichern kann
- java.util.Date (seit Java-Version 1.0 - letztes Jahrtausend),
- java.util.Calendar (seit Java-Version 1.1 -auch noch letztes Jahrtausend),
- java.util.time.* (seit Java-Version 1.8 - dieses Jahrtausend)
- und ich habe keine Übersicht, welche es sonst noch gab ...

mihe7 geht wohl davon aus , dass du  java.util.time.* benutzt, aber auch mit den anderen Datumsformaten solltest du das Problem lösen können,


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (7. Mai 2020)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> und ich habe keine Übersicht, welche es sonst noch gab ...


Die Lib JodaTime war sehr beliebt im letzten Jahrtausend  Sie sagen über sich selbst "_Joda-Time_ is the de facto standard date and time library for Java prior to Java SE 8 "


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mai 2020)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> mihe7 geht wohl davon aus , dass du java.util.time.* benutzt, aber auch mit den anderen Datumsformaten solltest du das Problem lösen können,


Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er überhaupt nichts benutzt


----------



## fhoffmann (7. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er überhaupt nichts benutzt





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> int resttage = DAYS.between(LocalDate.now(), enddatum);



Und was für einen Typ hat `endedatum` dann?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Mai 2020)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Und was für einen Typ hat `endedatum` dann?


Ich glaube wir schreiben aneinander vorbei. Die Time API habe ich im Beispiel verwendet, _weil_ ich nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass er bislang überhaupt irgendwas benutzt. Dass er damit dann die Time API nutzen müsste, ist klar


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

ich habe es nun so hinbekommen das mir die Resttage von einem Monat angezeigt werden.


```
public int restDays;
    public Text restDaysText;



    // Update is called once per frame
    void Update()
    {

        DateTime heute = DateTime.Now;

        int tage = DateTime.DaysInMonth(heute.Year, heute.Month);

    

        restDays = tage - heute.Day;
        restDaysText.text = restDays.ToString();

    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mai 2020)

brilzi89 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe es nun so hinbekommen das mir die Resttage von einem Monat angezeigt werden


Das ist aber eine andere Anforderung


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aber eine andere Anforderung


wie meinst du das?


----------



## mrBrown (10. Mai 2020)

brilzi89 hat gesagt.:


> wie meinst du das?


Wenn man dir ab jetzt einen Monat Zeit gibt, hast du dann ~20 Tage oder ~30 Tage Zeit?


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man dir ab jetzt einen Monat Zeit gibt, hast du dann ~20 Tage oder ~30 Tage Zeit?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> wie viele tage der monat hat wird automatisch ermittelt. Sprich wenn der monat 31 Tage hat sind es genau noch 21 tage bis dort hin


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mai 2020)

Es ging nur darum, dass "1 Monat Zeit haben" etwas anderes ist als "bis zum Ende des Monats Zeit haben".


----------



## mrBrown (10. Mai 2020)

Das ist keine Antwort auf die Frage...


Zur Erklärung: Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen "Du hast einen Monat Zeit" und "Du hast diesen Monat" Zeit.

Im ersten Fall ("Einen Monat") rechnet jeder damit, dass man ingesamt etwa 30 Tage Zeit hat, egal wann die Zeit beginnt.
Im anderen Fall ("diesen Monat") rechnet man damit, dass man bis zum Ende das aktuelle Monats Zeit hat, also je nachdem welcher Tag grad ist irgendwas zwischen 31 Tagen und einem Tag.

Deine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich der Fomulierung nach auf den ersten Fall, daher auch @mihe7's Antwort.
Deine eigene Antwort allerdings auf den zweiten Fall, daher @mihe7's Hinweis darauf, dass es eine andere Anforderung ist.


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Es ging nur darum, dass "1 Monat Zeit haben" etwas anderes ist als "bis zum Ende des Monats Zeit haben".


habe mich dan falsch ausgedrückt, ich bitte um verzeihung


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mai 2020)

Es geht doch nicht um eine Entschuldigung sondern einfach darum, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Anforderungen handelt und Dir klar sein muss, welche Du brauchst  Also, alles gut.


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Es geht doch nicht um eine Entschuldigung sondern einfach darum, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Anforderungen handelt und Dir klar sein muss, welche Du brauchst  Also, alles gut.


----------

